# Season of NO ICE



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Checked my ice fishing log book the other day. The last season we had in Ohio with No Ice was 2011-2012.

Hopefully this season won't be a repeat.


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

I keep seeing reports that suggest we should have a couple of weeks of high teens at the end of January beginning of February. Maybe enough to get 5 or 6” maybe?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

2011-2012 I did get out at osp in December with James and a few others my notes say that we weren’t more than 30 yards off the boat house for 2 days not that it counts cause that’s pretty much no ice. 

Then 2016- 2017 there we’re two weeks or so of good ice in December and nothing from January-March in 17. I sure hope we don’t have anything close to a repeat of those years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Things can change in a hurry, as warm as it’s has been it is 16 degrees now out and my pond skimmed over last night. If it turned into winter on us, and stayed that way for a while, I believe the inland waters would lock up pretty quickly.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> Things can change in a hurry, as warm as it’s has been it is 16 degrees now out and my pond skimmed over last night. If it turned into winter on us, and stayed that way for a while, I believe the inland waters would lock up pretty quickly.


Agree 110%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

Water is ready to lock up, if we had a few days w temps like this we’d be ok. The 3 days I had in December wasn’t near enough. Hoping this back n forth stuff is over after weekend and we can fish all of February. Had visions of sitting in my shanty w heat going this morning


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

fox 8 weather said this morning that towards the end of next week the temps are going to start dropping, much to our delight. but until then a lot of rain and warmth.......kinda sucks out loud


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

this year is looking real iffy around here, glad i got my boat parts in, that will give me something to do untill spring.. lol


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd say die hards are heading north. Had a buddy get into some nice perch the other day. But 10 hour plus drive!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I think its gonna happen just gonna be late. gotta find things to keep busy. going to make my home made jellies and jams today. 2 years ago when I made them it was 9 days later and I was on the ice. hope it holds true


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Some of us be out the end of the month. Then all of February and some of March. In like a Lion big time. Who remembers guys being out in April a few yrs back?


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

I remember that, I was sitting on mosquito in mid march on 12 inches of ice with just a sweat shirt on and just peeling the fish


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Last ice too go is Erie


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

It figures I shouldn't have loaded my ice gear in the truck? I went after work and the rocky was froze over and the minnows were laughing at me.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I've also had my ice fishing gear loaded in the truck for well over a month now....


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

All this warm weather probably means another lousy Spring or no Spring at all.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep., all this warm 'winter weather' is not good for my spirit, aura, psych & demeanor. 

Wife says I'm getting pretty cranky around the house.

WE NEED ICE!!!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Whaler said:


> All this warm weather probably means another lousy Spring or no Spring at all.


U got it


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

*Maybe they can share?*

*UTQIAĠVIK, AK*
as of 7:45 am AKST

-14°
FAIR
feels like -31°
H -7° / L -14°


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like the coming week will get the party started! Hopefully we get fishable ice


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

cement569 said:


> I think its gonna happen just gonna be late. gotta find things to keep busy. going to make my home made jellies and jams today. 2 years ago when I made them it was 9 days later and I was on the ice. hope it holds true


Make that stuff in December from now on!! 




PLEASE!!?


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

fishwithsons said:


>


Finally after 5 1/2 hrs I found 10”!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

fishwithsons said:


> Finally after 5 1/2 hrs I found 10”!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since we all know that's not in Ohio,is it a secret location?


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

joekacz said:


> Since we all know that's not in Ohio,is it a secret location?


No secret. This is Houghton Lake Michigan. My sons and I decided to head north to find good ice this weekend. So far no fish though!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

fishwithsons said:


> Finally after 5 1/2 hrs I found 10”!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't get to use them much but those are my favorite ice floats


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fishwithsons said:


> No secret. This is Houghton Lake Michigan. My sons and I decided to head north to find good ice this weekend. So far no fish though!


how did you do at Houghton


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

Not too good. This was my first time at the lake and I didn’t realize just how big it is. Most fishermen here are using snowmobiles, AtV/UTV, and even trucks to geT to their spots. Just to get into 10’ of water we walked about a mile out. Ice was thick (11-16”) and we were sitting on top of a weed bed but nothing. If I had a couple more days up there I could have found fish but alas I must go to work!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Houghton is tough as for the most part it is a bowl. There are a couple places that you can reach if you are a dragger.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

There is ice John go after it!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My slims Hope's are withering with each February day.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't jump yet john. They are unanimously saying temperatures are going to take a dive toward the end of next week that should make some good ice. Fingers crossed


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sure get the feeling the Old Fat Lady is WARMING UP to sing.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I might have jinxed us just saw 50 next week. Sorry bud you might be starting your garden season early


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> Sure get the feeling the Old Fat Lady is WARMING UP to sing.
> 
> View attachment 340423


John go up north


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Lots going on in Mi, wi, mn.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

John grab your speedo and jump in and do a polar bear plunge maybe that will change the weather forecast.  If you decide to please wait till I am up North this weekend so there is no chance I will see it.


----------

